# Can moderators and/or Shaun read private conversations



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

Quick questions, cos I am curious (curious because I recently commented in a direct message conversation that "likes" would be good and lo! ", Likes are a thing now)


Can moderators read private conversations (aka. PMs)?
If so, do they?

Can Shaun (founder) read private conversations?
If so, does he? (Other than in response to legally binding demands from the courts or summert)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2017)

The moderators can't read other peoples PMs.

I don't think that Shaun can without making a special effort to delve into the database as he mentioned in a post a while ago when a similar question was asked: link

Likes in PMs is something that I know quite a few people (including myself) have asked about over the last few years but the forum software couldn't do it, until a couple of months ago when a new add-on became available.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

Must be _well_ tempting for him though


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Must be _well_ tempting for him though




Shaun is not that type of person.
He also has enough on his plate to worry about then what is going on in PM's. of which there must be thousands.


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2018)

Mods often don't read their own PMs, so I'd be astonished if they read other people's!


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2018)

The NSA and GCHQ read them. ECHELON sees all.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Mods often don't read their own PMs, so I'd be astonished if they read other people's!


Mods do read their own PMs, just like any other member of CC.

PMs addressed to 'Moderators' often do not get read as quickly, because those go to the Moderators log-in account, which we do not monitor all the time. As has been said many, many times, the best way to contact the Mods is by Reporting a post, as these are seen by all the Mods who are online at the time.

Alternatively, use the Contact Us link in the bottom right blue toolbar but be aware that that starts a communication directly with Shaun and it may take him some time to get around to it.


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2018)

Scoosh said:


> Mods do read their own PMs, just like any other member of CC.


Can you actually see whether people have read their PMs in conversations not involving you?


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Quick questions, cos I am curious (curious because I recently commented in a direct message conversation that "likes" would be good and lo! ", Likes are a thing now)
> 
> 
> Can moderators read private conversations (aka. PMs)?
> ...


2. Yes
2a. How would anyone ever find out?


----------



## mjr (1 Jan 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> 2. Yes
> 2a. How would anyone ever find out?


By giving us a live link to the server command history and file transfer logs.

I'm not saying he should, but if people are worried and think it's worthwhile, it is technically possible.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> By giving us a live link to the server command history and file transfer logs.
> 
> I'm not saying he should, but if people are worried and think it's worthwhile, it is technically possible.


Why should you need that? 
You don't trust the system, don't use it. Then there's nothing for you to look up/require a link to read.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> By giving us a live link to the server command history and file transfer logs.
> 
> I'm not saying he should, but if people are worried and think it's worthwhile, it is technically possible.



You need an external monitoring system for any kind of certainty, the history/logs are not immutable to the owner of the system.



classic33 said:


> Why should you need that?
> You don't trust the system, don't use it. Then there's nothing for you to look up/require a link to read.



I’m not one for the why worry approach, but in this case it’s right - trust* this system to the level you should, in other words, don’t trust it. Privacy and secrecy are not features offered by CC, I would highly recommend not sharing anything you consider to be sensitive here or on almost any web forum.


----------

